# Bay hippie 10/13



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh puts his crew on a limit of trout today. Trout fishing is heating up and will continue to get better all the way through January ! Give us a call to book your November and December dates ! Winter time fishing is on fire on Calcasieu with less crowds during hunting season, so come get in on the bite in November while everyone is chasing the ducks and deer ! Also for the hunters we are offering cast and blasts , duck hunt in the morning and go catch trout and reds in the afternoon ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

